# Help with itching after major surgery



## Shelbie

My female just had a complete mammary chain removal on her left side 7 days ago, this was a major surgery. The vet said she has somewhere between 200 - 250 stitches and staples. She is due to get her staples out in the next 7 days. Someone from another post brought to my attention that there will be a severe "itch" factor with the healing process, something I had not thought about. Any suggestions as to what I can use to help with the itch and healing with an incision this large. I feed a raw prey model diet with coconut oil and golden paste.


----------



## Mary Beth

HomeoPet Skin & Itch drops - they can be put either directly in her mouth or put on a treat or in her food. I have read about using a spray of 50/50 of cider vinegar and water (purified) on the affected area. You could try putting coconut oil on the area (I would liquify it first by putting a small amount in a container and putting that container in hot water) - it will help the healing.


----------



## Magwart

When we had a senior in rescue who had mammary surgery, we sprayed Vetericyn on her a few times a day. She didn't itch, and it helped it heal. It does not sting _at all_ and helps prevent surface infection. Our vet blessed its use in this dog.

It contains hypochlorous acid -- you can talk with your vet about that ingredient and do some Googling. That ingredient has been used in human hospitals for many years to prevent infections (wound care). Some vets use it as a post-surgical treatment (in higher concentrations than the OTC form). It's a very well-studied compound.  *Talk to your vet before you use it or anything else on the surgery site.*

I would not be spraying vinegar, oil or herbal products on a major surgery site without clearing it with the vet. That's a really good way to buy yourself a complication.

Again, after major surgery please do NOT start putting random stuff on the wound based on internet advice. *TALK WITH YOUR VET FIRST.*


----------



## Shelbie

Thank you for your advice Magwart, I will check into the Vetericyn and definately not apply anything to her incision without talking to the vet first. This is too major of a surgery to do anything that might cause complications.


----------



## dogfaeries

Magwart said:


> When we had a senior in rescue who had mammary surgery, we sprayed Vetericyn on her a few times a day. She didn't itch, and it helped it heal. It does not sting _at all_ and helps prevent surface infection. Our vet blessed its use in this dog.



I used Vetericyn on Russell's incision after his neuter a few weeks ago. Never licked or bothered his incision. Great stuff.


----------



## GatorBytes

I would go with Vetericyn - sure for wound healing, but the itching will come too with shaved area, so yes to coconut oil (organic cold pressed) on surrounding area if you want to avoid on incision. 

You can also make a tea from goldenseal. Amazing at stopping itch and is anti-bacterial. Get the tea bags and steep 1 to 1c of water for 1/2hr., soak clean white cotton fabric (cut up t-shirt is great) in it and lay over the area. It is a berberine herb, the yellow pigment will stain carpet/fabrics.

Safe to ingest too

Do goldenseal first then follow up with the CO


----------

